# Pittwater Monday 10th. mid morn.



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Looks like I might be getting both kids into daycare tomorrow so, I'm on the water, McCarrs creek out to Scotland Isl. looks good, Will launch at McCarrs Creek car park about 09:30 if all goes well, will confirm at 08:30.

SP's, HB's and try for live squid.

0402 855 402


----------

